# ENTP or ENFP - This has occupied my mind for weeks.



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> Sure, it's not an accurate representation of all the bullshit you believe in.



I think you are unnecessarily aggressive on some of your posts. People have the right to think differently from you - as an ENTP (_if you really were_) you should be aware that there is no absolute truth, it's just a matter of point of view. I don't remember us to be so hypersensitive and incapable to be open-minded to what other people think.


----------



## CursedKitten (Dec 19, 2016)

Oh trust me, a friend of mine is an ENTP and he is the worst kind - That's also another reason why I was unsure of my type. I'm pretty sure he has narcissistic personality disorder - I once told him to draw me a diagramm of how he saw the people around him, so he painted a picture of himself with a huge crown and made categories with the captions "slaves" "fans" "social needs" "important people (only 2)". I've never seen anyone more mouthy and cocky than him.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

enidontknowp said:


> Hello nerds,
> 
> This is going to be a long post, but if you have too much time or you're simply nice, you might be able to help me with my somewhat existential-mbti-crisis.
> 
> ...


ENTP. ENFP is tragic at Ti. Absolutely tragic. And I sense Ti all over your post... heck it's why you even posted in the first place!


----------



## IDontThinkSo (Aug 24, 2011)

nynaeva said:


> I think you are unnecessarily aggressive on some of your posts. People have the right to think differently from you - as an ENTP (_if you really were_) you should be aware that there is no absolute truth, it's just a matter of point of view. I don't remember us to be so hypersensitive and incapable to be open-minded to what other people think.


If no absolute truth is no absolute truth, it is an absolute truth that it cannot be the case. If you were an N dom, you would have reduced your relativism to absurdity before it turns into a pathology. Furthermore, your blatant dualism is grounded in pretty much the opposite of ENTP. The deny of the object, the idealization of self and inability to put the set theory into practice at the most basic level. Please tell me more about your open-mindedness, lol.

And you don't have a contractual right to misinform.

And everything that happens is out of necessity. 

And you don't understand what aggression means.

And your reaction is pretty emotional for someone who lectures my ENTPness. You have no issue with someone pretending I am wrong without providing justifications, and call my reaction aggressive, because I've been harsh and said terrible wooords ooh yes. Chocking. That's totally an F burst. 

And shut the fuck up. (or apologize, or prove me wrong)


----------



## CursedKitten (Dec 19, 2016)

I'M SORRY I OVERTHINK EVERYTHINGGGGG
- and would I really be an entp if I wouldn't question the results?
I'm pretty badass at poetry and writing cheesy shit, so I thought I might be a human with actual feelings.
Also im a type 3, I need other people's approval, you know >:]

No, but honestly. I was just so frustrated that I rarely ever have access to my own emotions, so there was a possibility of me having surpressed them because of past experiences. And since I am veeery emotional and empathy is one of my biggest strengths (or so I always thought), I wanted to make sure.

Thanks for helping me out ♥


----------



## Northern Lights (Mar 25, 2016)

Ne tangents, Ne tangents everywhere. Run before they catch you too.

Also @enidontknowp , I'm pretty sure "access to own emotions" is Fi-ish. That is to say, you will be slightly less crap at that than I am, and I hold the world record. Or something.

If you by the way want to compare yourself to an ENFP, and wonder what "your post has Ti everywhere" means, have a look at the thread next door. And if you think that post could do with a lot more structure, a lot less exclamations marks, but is still somehow endearing the way it happily bounces through the room, then congrats, you have the Ti view of ENFPs and are not one :3


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

IDontThinkSo said:


> And shut the fuck up. (or apologize, or prove me wrong)



You're not worth it sorry  I just wanted to say what was on my mind after reading your comments on multiple post - I thought is was something worth being mentioned. And you're right I may be an ENFP but I'd take that anyway too, I'm pretty happy with who I am. 

@enidontknowp: MBTI is more about functions - and you do have functions of an ENTP, it doesn't mean you can't be emotional, and overthinking is quite Ti is you ask me. (Maybe ENFPs can help on this - I'm not sure if Fi overthink that much)


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

All these..."passionate, emotional, angry" T users... heh.


----------



## TheDarknessInTheSnow (May 28, 2016)

Northern Lights said:


> Ne tangents, Ne tangents everywhere. Run before they catch you too.
> 
> Also @enidontknowp , I'm pretty sure "access to own emotions" is Fi-ish. That is to say, you will be slightly less crap at that than I am, and I hold the world record. Or something.
> 
> If you by the way want to compare yourself to an ENFP, and wonder what "your post has Ti everywhere" means, have a look at the thread next door. And if you think that post could do with a lot more structure, a lot less exclamations marks, but is still somehow endearing the way it happily bounces through the room, then congrats, you have the Ti view of ENFPs and are not one :3


An ENFP would be more direct in my opinion. Not go deep into an analysis. Te-Fi users always cutting me short when I'm in the middle of my 10 hour Si-Ti loop.


----------



## Candy Apple (Sep 10, 2015)

.


----------



## Falling Foxes (Oct 19, 2016)

nynaeva said:


> @enidontknowp: MBTI is more about functions - and you do have functions of an ENTP, it doesn't mean you can't be emotional, and overthinking is quite Ti is you ask me. (Maybe ENFPs can help on this - I'm not sure if Fi overthink that much)


I think any introverted judging function can be used to over think. I think it all depends on what you classify as 'over thinking' and if you see it as unhealthy or healthy in this context.

Also I think Ne alone is enough to make you doubt your type and question it with your introverted function.

Edit: I do think that Te is the "no bullshit"/"straight to the point" function but ENFPs don't always use Te and because of that when they neglect Te they definitely over think things.


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

Falling Foxes said:


> I think any introverted judging function can be used to over think. I think it all depends on what you classify as 'over thinking' and if you see it as unhealthy or healthy in this context.
> 
> Also I think Ne alone is enough to make you doubt your type and question it with your introverted function.
> 
> Edit: I do think that Te is the "no bullshit"/"straight to the point" function but ENFPs don't always use Te and because of that when they neglect Te they definitely over think things.



True - Ne alone is crazy enough. But with Ti I want to know the "why" of everything (including things that have nothing to do with me personally), I would imagine ENFPs to be more practical with Te & Fi to be more centered about the personal "whys"or things they really care about and less about impersonal problems. I don't know if it's very clear ahah.


But as you said ENFPs can also have low Te & it doesn't help.

@EccentricM agreed - Being Ts doesn't mean we don't feel emotions, we can very well feel them & repress them, so it comes out in a less healthy way than for the Fs. I think the EXTP are the worst ahah. Fe tertiary want to connect, feel, express the feelings & feel loved etc. But Ti will be very skeptical & resistant & will want to do the most logical thing - and we all know how emotions are illogical, especially when it's related to other people and how they will feel (Fe)


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

@nynaeva

Well, same here really. Fi and Te can also make some ugly clashes too. Or, Ne-Fi-Te, meaning if you are in a stressful state, all your Ne-ing and Te-ing will be negative, and looking out for evidence and possibilities to reinforce negative thinking.


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> @nynaeva
> 
> Well, same here really. Fi and Te can also make some ugly clashes too. Or, Ne-Fi-Te, meaning if you are in a stressful state, all your Ne-ing and Te-ing will be negative, and looking out for evidence and possibilities to reinforce negative thinking.



How does Fi comes to play in this situation? I've always thought Fi as a very grounding function, which makes healthy ENFPs quite stable emotionally, you are usually more emotionally confident when you have this sense of _who you really are_. I find Fe particularly difficult to deal with because it relates to other people, and we never have control over how people people will react emotionally. It's so vain to expect love from other (Fe), I think self-love is more gratifying (Fi). 



It comes down to maturity - developing our second function, then the third one. I can see an unhealthy ENTP being very people pleasing & emotional (unhealthy ter Fe is desperate for love/admiration from other people), but it doesn't mean she/he's a feeler. I find unhealthy ENFP to be more white/dark & depressing with emotional swings (low Fi/Te).


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

nynaeva said:


> How does Fi comes to play in this situation? I've always thought Fi as a very grounding function, which makes healthy ENFPs quite stable emotionally, you are usually more emotionally confident when you have this sense of _who you really are_. I find Fe particularly difficult to deal with because it relates to other people, and we never have control over how people people will react emotionally. It's so vain to expect love from other (Fe), I think self-love is more gratifying (Fi).
> 
> 
> 
> It comes down to maturity - developing our second function, then the third one. I can see an unhealthy ENTP being very people pleasing & emotional (unhealthy ter Fe is desperate for love/admiration from other people), but it doesn't mean she/he's a feeler. I find unhealthy ENFP to be more white/dark & depressing with emotional swings (low Fi/Te).


Fi is subjective. Morals are subjective, emotions subjective. An ugly ENFP can very very selfish and rude or paranoid. The "who" you are of Fi can be bad or good. Fi is not some warm fuzzy incorruptible thing, it's just internalised feeling, for good or ill.


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Fi is subjective. Morals are subjective, emotions subjective. An ugly ENFP can very very selfish and rude or paranoid. The "who" you are of Fi can be bad or good. Fi is not some warm fuzzy incorruptible thing, it's just internalised feeling, for good or ill.



And are you fine with it? Since Fi is subjective, if you are aligned with _your_ morals - do you accept if & are happy with it even if it doesn't fit with society's standards? So it depends only on you? Or do you also feel shame/guilt .... when your morals are not not commonly defined as "good"?


The thing I try to say is Fe is aligned with other peoples (meaning society) morals & emotions. My Ti hates it, because it's the most illogical thing ever to let other people tell you how you should behave & influence how you feel.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

nynaeva said:


> And are you fine with it? Since Fi is subjective, if you are aligned with _your_ morals - do you accept if & are happy with it even if it doesn't fit with society's standards? So it depends only on you? Or do you also feel shame/guilt .... when your morals are not not commonly defined as "good"?
> 
> 
> The thing I try to say is Fe is aligned with other peoples (meaning society) morals & emotions. My Ti hates it, because it's the most illogical thing ever to let other people tell you how you should behave & influence how you feel.


Well that's the interesting part, Fi can act like Fe, but it's personal, and about the individuals and how acting bad also makes "us" feel bad too. You could say that Ne explores all options of morality and possible outcomes to such moralities, and then through Fi we form that sense of morality, what we feel is the right thing to do. Or, you might have Fi towards an existing moral code, "I feel this way about these set of morals and so I will follow/not follow them". There seems to be a universal theme of good and bad actions and thus most healthy Fi users will act in accordance to that, since bad actions make us "feel bad" and vice versa. 

You see the suffering or result of a bad action, and it can make us cry, feel out raged and so on. You see good stuff, and you feel fuzzy observing it, it just... "jives" with you. 

Now in some cases people have personal values not accepted by the majority and end up very stressed, and will either cave in and feel depressed about themselves, or will see the world as evil, stupid, blind and themselves as "the one", an inflated sense of self importance as it were. 

The way morals generally work with Fi is "Would I like that done to me?" = if it right or wrong. Or, if you see someone in pain, you empathise by "feeling" that person's pain via observing it and then that then feeds into the Fi, as if it were "our" pain. So it's like Fi is acting like Fe, but on an internal personal level. As opposed to observing the effects things have on people, they become in a sense "our" feelings. Which leads to the construction of our moral senses. 

However, damaged ENFPs who are dickheads are dangerous, they may "feel good" about doing horrible actions. And "to them" it will be right. 

It has been one of the things that motivated my writings on belief in God, morals, nihilism etc. In that sometimes, even if we do not agree with something internally, we have to learn to be submissive to an accepted moral whole, via tapping into our shadow Fe, which is difficult, but not impossible, even if it causes internal conflict with ourselves.


----------



## myjazz (Feb 17, 2010)

As was mentioned about Fi is one of the reason's I always enjoy discussion's with mature Fi Dom/Aux. Because Fi and Ti is remarkably similar, with Fi- the subjective thinking is not focused on logical terms like Thinking but instead Feeling Judgment. Even Fi and Ti can both have personal pitfalls that can lash out if it's jolted just in different way's.
As a Fe aux with Ti Tert I really enjoy discussing or reading from Fi point of view's from a Feeling Judgment level


----------



## nynaeva (Sep 28, 2016)

EccentricM said:


> Well that's the interesting part, Fi can act like Fe, but it's personal, and about the individuals and how acting bad also makes "us" feel bad too. You could say that Ne explores all options of morality and possible outcomes to such moralities, and then through Fi we form that sense of morality, what we feel is the right thing to do. Or, you might have Fi towards an existing moral code, "I feel this way about these set of morals and so I will follow/not follow them". There seems to be a universal theme of good and bad actions and thus most healthy Fi users will act in accordance to that, since bad actions make us "feel bad" and vice versa.
> 
> You see the suffering or result of a bad action, and it can make us cry, feel out raged and so on. You see good stuff, and you feel fuzzy observing it, it just... "jives" with you.
> 
> ...



Thanks, that was an interesting read - I've seen this "people are stupid" moral judgement in some Fi users - not especially in ENFPs - I would rather say Ne (which sees possibilities everywhere when healthy) makes them more optimistic than other Fi users.


I've always have some doubts about being an ENTP or ENFP - I don't know any ENTP female in real life and the males are different. I feel more emotional, less aggressive & more introspective than them - a little bit like the OP.
But now I'm pretty sure I don't use Fi - you will ask "Would I like it to be done to me?" I will ask "It it acceptable to do that to other people - is that being kind?" it's related to generalizations like being nice/kind & not to the self.


----------



## ECM (Apr 8, 2015)

Yeah ENTP females are really rare to come across. Sounds hot though... for some reason. xD


----------

